# Anybody cooking this weekend?



## Captain Morgan (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm sure Larry will have something going today for the Skins game.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 14, 2006)

first w/e in a long time that there will be nuttin on the smoker.. :badgrin: .  

Family stuff over in NJ today, and another family thingy tomorrow   :-X    oughta be familed out bout 6pm tomorrow evenin 

 remember  you can pick yer firends ,, but ya cant pick yer family [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 14, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm sure Larry will have something going today for the Skins game.



Nope Cappy, believe it or not I'm not cooking today!  I'm going out to watch the game!  I would like to cook some butts either today or tomorrow though!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 14, 2006)

Beef ribs for tomorrow... nothing special. Getting tacos al paster for lunch today though.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 14, 2006)

Chili !... All weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Blizzard conditions today ~ Nothin' here.. :-(


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 14, 2006)

Won't be cooking today but I will be at the game. Go Hawks!
Jim


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 14, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Blizzard conditions today ~ Nothin' here.. :-(


 You Wuss   A few little snow flakes and it's a Blizard?   I have a butt going on the ECB.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2o30uuct]Blizzard conditions today ~ Nothin' here.. :-(


 You Wuss   A few little snow flakes and it's a Blizard?   I have a butt going on the ECB.[/quote:2o30uuct]
I did buy 4 butts at Sam's yesterday ~ Just need the wind to lighten up so i can get the fire lit.. 8-[


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 14, 2006)

Ribs were on the adgenda.  All of the clients, except one, backed out at the last minute.  I'm not firing for one rack.  With the wind and cold, I'll burn more fuel than it's worth.  So, I put on a pot of Spit Pea Soup using the Christmas ham bone.  Serve with hot dogs and crusty bread for the football games.  I made fresh salsa yesterday and there's a bottle in the freezer that says SKYY on it.   I think I'll check and see what that is...



Good Q

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 14, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Ribs were on the adgenda.  All of the clients, except one, backed out at the last minute.  I'm not firing for one rack.  With the wind and cold, I'll burn more fuel than it's worth.  So, I put on a pot of Spit Pea Soup using the Christmas ham bone.  Serve with hot dogs and crusty bread for the football games.  I made fresh salsa yesterday and there's a bottle in the freezer that says SKYY on it.   I think I'll check and see what that is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jack make room, I'm on my way down!! I love split pea soup but I'm the only one in the house that will eat it so I don't make it often!!  Sounds like you are gonna have good eats today!


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 14, 2006)

I've got two butts in the refrigerator, but there's just too much wind today. I'll wait and cook them tomorrow.


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Jack W.":109urbqy]Ribs were on the adgenda.  All of the clients, except one, backed out at the last minute.  I'm not firing for one rack.  With the wind and cold, I'll burn more fuel than it's worth.  So, I put on a pot of Spit Pea Soup using the Christmas ham bone.  Serve with hot dogs and crusty bread for the football games.  I made fresh salsa yesterday and there's a bottle in the freezer that says SKYY on it.   I think I'll check and see what that is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jack make room, I'm on my way down!! I love split pea soup but I'm the only one in the house that will eat it so I don't make it often!!  Sounds like you are gonna have good eats today![/quote:109urbqy]

Hurry on down,  Youre gonna want to get here before I figure out what this SKYY stuff is... :grin: 


Jack


----------



## Finney (Jan 14, 2006)

I was going to cook ribs for the wife today, but the wind is blowing so hard that the leaves are all moving horizontal and it sounds like a freight train outside. :badgrin:


----------



## cleglue (Jan 14, 2006)

*Smoking Boston Butt*

I put a boston butt on the smoker at 7AM.  I purchased a Bar B chef offset smoker from BBQ Galores a few weeks ago.  I'm trying to learn to regulate the temperature.  The wind is blowing real hard today 25 to 35 MPH. The butt is at 168 degrees.  This is the first butt I've cooked in years.  All the butts I've ever cooked before I has no idea of temperatures of meat or smoker.  I just would let her rip and after awhile it would look done.  They usually came out fine.  I've been looking at a few different BBQ forums and learning alot from them.  I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah, it's windy and raining like a mother here. Doesn't stop a real man....the shoulder is done and resting in the cooler!


----------



## cleglue (Jan 14, 2006)

*Boston Butt*

The boston butt is at 185 degrees.  I'm taking it to 195 then foiling it and place it in a cooler for 30 to 60 minutes.  It is still windy.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks a little well done, But man was it good.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 14, 2006)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Cruising said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that one too. 

PM me if you wanna compare recipes sometime


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 14, 2006)

The oldest leaves for college tomorrow.  She wanted me to fix beef stroganof before she leaves.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 14, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> The oldest leaves for college tomorrow.  She wanted me to fix beef stroganof before she leaves.



My daughter leaves on Monday. After the pulled pork sammies for dinner tonight, she made me foodsave the rest in individual packages and freeze them. She will take them with her (10 in all) to have for dinner while shes away. Man the things we do for our kids!


----------



## Griff (Jan 14, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Man the things we do for our kids!



I know, it's fun isn't it?

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 14, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but when they ask for stuff like this, ....well, it just doesn't get any better! :!:


----------



## Griff (Jan 14, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yeah, but when they ask for stuff like this, ....well, it just doesn't get any better! :!:



I know what you mean. I asked my thirty year old son what for he wanted for dinner on Christmas Eve this year. He replied "How about some of your smoked ribs, Dad?"  I was all smiles.

Griff


----------



## kickassbbq (Jan 15, 2006)

*Ribs*

Putting on 3 racks of baby backs so I can try a new rub recipe I have been thinking about. Woke up in the middle of the night and changed it again. I think I have it now. If it is good, I'll put it up fer ya!!!
Smoke On!!!!!
ed
__________________
Lang 84 Deluxe
Brinkmann PitMaster Deluxe
Weber Grill
I Ol' dog
Harley in my shop
Smoke On!!!!!!!
www.kickassbbq.com


----------



## oompappy (Jan 15, 2006)

Cooked all week in the above average temps.
Winter returned this weekend (10*F in the sun) so I'm in the lab doing some sauce experiments.


----------



## Finney (Jan 15, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's windy and raining like a mother here. *Doesn't stop a real man*....the shoulder is done and resting in the cooler!


You never told us who was cooking for you.


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 16, 2006)

The wind kept me from cooking Saturday, and even on Sunday morning I wasn't sure.  Finally I got two pork butts on the WSM about 9:30 Sunday morning.  So guess who was pulling pork butts at 3:00 am Monday?    :badgrin:


----------



## cleglue (Jan 18, 2006)

*Boston-Butt Saturday....Ribs Monday*

Here are the results of the Boston butt I smoked Saturday
.
This is the first butt I’ve smoked in years. I have never used an offset smoker until I bought the Bar B Chef a few weeks ago. I started the fire at 5:50. Put the meat on at 7AM. The wind blow between 25 to 30 mph or more all day. I smoked until the internal temperature got to 195 at 6:45PM. I place the butt in a cooler wrapped in foil for 1 hour and 5 minutes. The inside of the pork was juicy and tender the outside bark had flavors of too much heavy smoker even a creosote taste or some strange flavor. Here are the pictures

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Boston-Butt/

I smoked ribs yesterday and they were the best I’ve ever done. I use the 3-2-1 method. I used lump for fuel and wood for smoke with the exception of wood for fuel while the ribs were in the foil.

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Ribs/


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Boston-Butt Saturday....Ribs Monday*



			
				cleglue said:
			
		

> Here are the results of the Boston butt I smoked Saturday
> .
> This is the first butt I’ve smoked in years. I have never used an offset smoker until I bought the Bar B Chef a few weeks ago. I started the fire at 5:50. Put the meat on at 7AM. The wind blow between 25 to 30 mph or more all day. I smoked until the internal temperature got to 195 at 6:45PM. I place the butt in a cooler wrapped in foil for 1 hour and 5 minutes. The inside of the pork was juicy and tender the outside bark had flavors of too much heavy smoker even a creosote taste or some strange flavor. Here are the pictures
> 
> ...



"Soot" is generally caused by smoldering wood caused by improper airflow.  Make sure your exhaust damper is 100% open and your air inlet damper is open enough to allow sufficient air into your cooker for the wood to "burn" versus "smolder".  Smoldering wood will give you black sooty oversmoked bitter tasting food!   The other thing that could be the culprit is green wood.  Was the wood properly seasoned??

The butt doesn't look all that black to me, actually looks pretty good!  The ribs look fantastic!  I got tongue marks on my computer screen to prove that!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 18, 2006)

Just a guess, You tried to damp your fire down too much. Soot or a creosote taste 99% of the time means not enough air (oxigen) getting to the fuel. A small fire that you have to add fuel to is much better than a large fuel fire that you have to damp down or use the atomizer water bottle on.My .2


----------



## cleglue (Jan 18, 2006)

The wood was split about 2 to 2 1/2 year ago.  I believe it is the smoldering problem.  The exhaust is full open.  If I let the wood burn freely (firebox damper open more) is gets the smoke chamber too hot.  Maybe I need to open the damper though until the wood catches up or keep a small fire outside the firebox and add the hot coals to the firebox.  The wood is about 2 inches in diameter and 12 inches long.  Maybe I need to cut the stick in half to reduce the temperature rise when adding new wood.  Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 18, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> The wood was split about 2 to 2 1/2 year ago.  I believe it is the smoldering problem.  The exhaust is full open.  If I let the wood burn freely (firebox damper open more) is gets the smoke chamber too hot.  Maybe I need to open the damper though until the wood catches up or keep a small fire outside the firebox and add the hot coals to the firebox.  The wood is about 2 inches in diameter and 12 inches long.  Maybe I need to cut the stick in half to reduce the temperature rise when adding new wood.  Any other suggestions would be appreciated.



You could go the hot coal route, or you could try this.  About an hour or so before you want to put your meat on, light a chimney of charcoal, pour them in your firebox.  Add a couple of the sticks you described and let them flame up and burn almost to the point of coals.  Now you have a nice bed of coals, your pit should be up to temp with a clean burning fire and you're ready to add your meat.  Depending on your cooker, you will need to add a small log about every hour.  When you add a new one, it should flame up right away (don't worry about the initial heat spike).  Leave your fire box door cracked for a couple minutes until the log is fully lit and let it burn for a minute or two before closing.  The log should be burning, not just sitting there smoldering with tons of white smoke billowing from it.  Try a dry run like this and work with your fire/temp control.  The key is getting and keeping a nice bed of coals from beginning to end (not too big or too small of a bed), from there the fire and heat control should be pretty easy.  Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll probably try your suggestion.  I didn't know if the heat spike would affect the meat but the smoldering smoke sure does.

Thanks.


----------

